# Kalms



## Jill (Oct 7, 2011)

Does anyone know how much sugar Kalms contain please?  There is no indication on the packet except to say they contain sucrose and they advise two tablets three times a day.


----------



## Steff (Oct 7, 2011)

Each Kalms Tablet contains 248mg of sucrose


----------



## Jill (Oct 7, 2011)

My word you're on the ball Steff and thank you.  That sounds a lot - should I avoid them?


----------



## Steff (Oct 7, 2011)

Jill said:


> My word you're on the ball Steff and thank you.  That sounds a lot - should I avoid them?



My honest answer I dont know Jill, cant tell you to stop them as ive got no medical qualifications, One thing yes I do agree it sounds alot so if your in doubt ask your GP or maybe the pharmasist at your local chemist


----------



## Robster65 (Oct 7, 2011)

248mg is approx a quarter of a gram, so 4 tablets would equate to 1 gram.

From that point of view they'll barely register. Whether they're of any benefit is down to your belief in herbal remedies.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2011)

I would speak to a pharmacist if you are on any other medication. I take enteric coated aspirin and I'm not supposed to have any indigestion relief tablets within an hour of taking them  Certainly the sugar content wouldn't have much, if any, impact.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 7, 2011)

Kalms are for stress, irritability etc, not for indigestion. Still, good advice to check with a pharmacist.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Kalms are for stress, irritability etc, not for indigestion. Still, good advice to check with a pharmacist.



I'm sure I used to have something called Kalms for travel sickness when I was little


----------



## Jill (Oct 7, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Kalms are for stress, irritability etc, not for indigestion. Still, good advice to check with a pharmacist.



Yes that's me.  Stressed out, sleeping badly.  Thought I'd give these a try before taking more drastic measures.


----------



## Marc (Oct 7, 2011)

I have to use something like Kalms when I go to medical appointments or I get stressed I found Kalms for some reason were shooting my blood sugar up. But I use somenthing called Destress from Holland and Barratt.


----------



## Jill (Oct 14, 2011)

Marc said:


> I have to use something like Kalms when I go to medical appointments or I get stressed I found Kalms for some reason were shooting my blood sugar up. But I use somenthing called Destress from Holland and Barratt.



Thanks for this info.  I will try these ones as Kalms don't seem to help very much.


----------



## Natalie123 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Jill, I hope you are feeling less stressed soon. If the new herbal remedies don't do much it might be worth speaking to a nurse or doctor and see if they can give you any advice. Is it something in particular that scares you, like "white coat syndrome" or needles or is it just that you have a tendency to get stressed often?


----------



## Jill (Oct 15, 2011)

Natalie123 said:


> Hi Jill, I hope you are feeling less stressed soon. If the new herbal remedies don't do much it might be worth speaking to a nurse or doctor and see if they can give you any advice. Is it something in particular that scares you, like "white coat syndrome" or needles or is it just that you have a tendency to get stressed often?





Stress is my second name Natalie and the older I get, the worse it gets but I'm not too keen on drugs of any sort if I can avoid them.  A long, fast walk helps a lot. I've been sleeping better lately but often, when the light goes out, one comes on in my head!  Thank you for your concern.


----------

